# Vantage bass Vancouver $300



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Vantage bass guitar - musical instruments - by owner


Pulled this out of the attic for a household purge of items unused in the past decade. It’s from the 80s or 90s and seems in decent condition. Case goes with it. Also in good condition. $300 for...



vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

That does look like a good deal for a nice Mats made bass.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I concur! That's a nice looking bass.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Good deal ! Would jump on that if local.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve owned that model. Killer


----------

